# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  iepv.exe Зловред лил нет?

## Chainick

Имеется виду программа для чтения паролей, которые запомнил IE.
На Др. Вебе это про неё?  Или про другую под неё маскирующуюся?
Моя проблема: долгое время IE входил в почту сам. Больше не входит. А где была запись действующего пароля - не помню.
Помогите пожалуста.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Рекомендую проверить на https://www.virustotal.com/

----------

love me baby

----------


## Chainick

Detection ratio 21/46 Это вирус или нет?

- - - Добавлено - - -

Если ссылка не работает, то просто копи-пастю:

SHA256: c7586beaefaffb99a0052e7bc951498f39613caab01c865bce  ab93debbeffa69 
SHA1: b0ad3a4390523e51dc9a71df3f7cafc373b35b39 
MD5: dac6142bee767913ee76c85f7dd27f78 
File size: 52.8 KБ ( 54058 bytes )  
File name: iepv.zip 
File type: ZIP 
Tags: zip  
Detection ratio: 21 / 46 
Analysis date: 2012-12-05 12:53:08 UTC ( 1 день, 3 часов ago )  

 11More detailsAnalysis
 Comments
 Votes
 Additional information
 Antivirus Result Update 
Agnitum - 20121204 
AhnLab-V3 - 20121205 
AntiVir SPR/PSW.Gen 20121205 
Antiy-AVL - 20121204 
Avast Win32:PSWtool-H [PUP] 20121205 
AVG HackTool.MOZ 20121205 
BitDefender Gen:Application.Heur.cmKfbWuUv3fO 20121205 
ByteHero - 20121130 
CAT-QuickHeal - 20121205 
ClamAV - 20121205 
Commtouch - 20121205 
Comodo UnclassifiedMalware 20121205 
DrWeb Tool.Netpass.32 20121205 
Emsisoft Gen:Application.Heur.cmKfbWuUv3fO (B) 20121205 
eSafe Win32.SPRPSW 20121205 
ESET-NOD32 Win32/PSWTool.IEPassView.NAE 20121205 
F-Prot W32/Pwstool.G 20121204 
F-Secure Gen:Application.Heur.cmKfbWuUv3fO 20121205 
Fortinet Adware/IEPassView 20121205 
GData Gen:Application.Heur.cmKfbWuUv3fO 20121205 
Ikarus - 20121205 
Jiangmin - 20121205 
K7AntiVirus - 20121204 
Kaspersky not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.IEPassView.by 20121205 
Kingsoft - 20121119 
Malwarebytes - 20121205 
McAfee Tool-PassView 20121205 
McAfee-GW-Edition - 20121205 
Microsoft HackTool:Win32/Passview 20121205 
MicroWorld-eScan Gen:Application.Heur.cmKfbWuUv3fO 20121205 
NANO-Antivirus Riskware.Win32.Netpass.cbeby 20121205 
Norman - 20121205 
nProtect - 20121205 
Panda - 20121205 
PCTools - 20121205 
Rising - 20121205 
Sophos NirSoft 20121205 
SUPERAntiSpyware - 20121205 
Symantec - 20121205 
TheHacker - 20121205 
TotalDefense - 20121205 
TrendMicro - 20121205 
TrendMicro-HouseCall TROJ_GEN.R4FH1K2 20121205 
VBA32 - 20121205 
VIPRE Nirsoft Password Recovery (not malicious) 20121205 
ViRobot - 20121205

----------


## olejah

Это не вирус в прямом смысле слова, но функционал сомнительный, поэтому антивирусы детектят. В принципе, судя по детектам, эта штука делает именно то, что нужно. Просто антивирусы не жалуют программы показывающие пароли, вытаскивающие их из программ и прочее, т.к. такие программы могут быть использованы в плохих целях.

----------

love me baby

----------


## Chainick

Спасибо!
Решить мою проблему эта прога помогла.

----------


## Matias

В блоге разработчика опубликована специальная статья, в которой он поясняет, что его программы частенько детектируются различными антивирусами как *Riskware*.

----------

love me baby

----------


## Kaufman

iepv.exe это исполняемый файл, который является частью NirSoft Software Программа, разработанная NirSoft
осторожность никогда не помешает, но не следует удалять безопасный исполняемый файл без уважительной причины, так как это может повлиять на производительность любых связанных программ, использующих этот файл.

----------

